# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش >  ذخیره کردن متغیر های دریافتی از ++c در qml

## vertionality

سلام

من یک بلاک مثل زیر دارم :


 Connections{ target:_receiver_ 
onSendToQml:{ 
_console_.log(solve) } 

}که از تابعی در ++c به qml فرستادم ( بک اند ) . حالا این متغیر solve فقط در همین بخش قابل استفاده است 
من میخواهم توی یک پراپرتی بریزمش اما توی این بخش نه میشه ایدی تعریف کرد نه پراپرتی .
چه جوری میشه متغیر دریافتی از بک اند را جایی ذخیره کرد ؟ 
ممنون

----------


## vertionality

توی var میشه ذخیره اش کرد ولی امکان گلوبال کردن var وجود داره ؟

----------


## vertionality

ممنون ، یک پراپرتی بیرون تعریف کردم بعد داخل بلاک مقدار گذاری اش کردم .

----------


## morteza5054

> توی var میشه ذخیره اش کرد ولی امکان گلوبال کردن var وجود داره ؟


میتونید یک کلاس با متغیرهای استاتیک تعریف کنید و تمامی این نوع متغیرها رو اونجا قرار بدید. بعد از طریق تعریف مجدد در main.cpp، اون کلاس با تمامی متغیرها در تمام قسمت های برنامه (چه C++‎‎‎ و چه QML) قابل شناسایی هستند.

----------

